# Fishing at Seneca lake



## Jim white (Feb 19, 2018)

Any one doing any good fishing at Seneca lake


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Have not heard any reports but the water is like chocolate milk.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

I went two weekends ago when it was the only lake open in my area. Only caught one large channel cat and one perch. Used vibes, gulp minnow and trap baits snap jigging. Marked a ton of fish on points 12 to 17 fow but couldn't get them to fire. Water was 3 inch visibility when I was there.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

ducky152000 said:


> I went two weekends ago when it was the only lake open in my area. Only caught one large channel cat and one perch. Used vibes, gulp minnow and trap baits snap jigging. Marked a ton of fish on points 12 to 17 fow but couldn't get them to fire. Water was 3 inch visibility when I was there.


Recipe for tough fishing.


----------



## Jim white (Feb 19, 2018)

ducky152000 said:


> I went two weekends ago when it was the only lake open in my area. Only caught one large channel cat and one perch. Used vibes, gulp minnow and trap baits snap jigging. Marked a ton of fish on points 12 to 17 fow but couldn't get them to fire. Water was 3 inch visibility when I was there.





Flathead76 said:


> Recipe for tough fishing.


----------



## Jim white (Feb 19, 2018)

Thanks for the information if you go again I would appreciate how it goes the next time you go fishing there thanks again


----------



## Jim white (Feb 19, 2018)

Lewis said:


> Have not heard any reports but the water is like chocolate milk.


Thanks Lewis if the water gets better let me know if you would it's a long drive for me lol thanks again


----------



## Jim white (Feb 19, 2018)

How's the fishing on Seneca this year lol. Any better than last year at this time?


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Haven't been on yet, but from what I hear it's still really muddy


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Lot's of muddy water still. Fishing might be a little tough this season. With all the record rainfall, lot's of water went through the dam gates, taking a lot of fish with it. Over the years many of us anglers have noticed a decline in fishing success after a huge drawdown year. A normal drawdown is about 5 feet. It has been pulled down 8 to 10 for a couple years in a row for improvement projects.


----------

